# Filter wine with coffee filter?



## hoxbar

I was talking to a guy the other day at my local wine supply store and he told me that he filters his wine with coffee filters. Does this sound crazy? I've always heard the saying, "A poor man, has poor ways". Would this work if you did not have the extra money to buy a filter?


----------



## gaudet

Hoxbar, 

I am still a newbie, and I am resisting the urge to buy a filter at the moment. Although not cost prohibitive, I really don't see a need for it at the moment. Everything I have made so far is clearing well with time. Now I might still run into something that won't and perhaps then I will invest in a filter system. 

Besides I don't think that a coffee filter would work very well for large batches if it wasn't already pretty clear already.


----------



## Tom

Yes I have heard that. I think the filter is only to filter one bottle. So, If you have a fruit wine with floaties why not try it. No way would I use that for a whole batch thou.
Yes filtering helps. I have the "mini" and use it on my whites. It does a great job. When you see the before and after you will invest in one.


----------



## vcasey

I'll admit I have used a coffee filter for my green walnut liqueur I made this past year. But it was a very small batch and I was trying to get out coffee beans, whole spices after that I ran it through the Vinbright Gravity Filter which is a very good investment for $45 and its great for small batches. I have used it for the larger batches but the mini is much faster and you can use it as a pump as well so you can filter from the carboy on the ground to the one on the table so you can bottle. 
VPC


----------



## gaudet

tepe said:


> Yes I have heard that. I think the filter is only to filter one bottle. So, If you have a fruit wine with floaties why not try it. No way would I use that for a whole batch thou.</font>
> Yes filtering helps. I have the "mini" and use it on my whites. It does a great job. When you see the before and after you will invest in one.</font>



And I have yet to do a true white wine either. But my tomato and peach have come close. They are pretty clear and straw / golden colored.


----------



## grapeman

I tried a coffee filter once in a pinch for a small amount. The only way I could do it was to use it in a funnel. You fold the filter so thet it will fit in the funnel and then pour the wine in. BIG MISTAKE. Think about it. The coffee filter is nornally about 4 inches across ith about 15 square inches of surface filter area not counting the sides(and it will filter some there). When you use a funnel , let's assume you have a half inch circle that gives you approximately one quarter square inch of filter area. This just is not enough and clogs in about 10 seconds. I have tried it and it just is not practicle. 


A Vinebrite filter with filters is listed here for 44.95 with pads.
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5292


Do yourself a favor and get at least one of these if you want to filter. It will do a whole carboy in under a half hour.


----------



## Tom

This is what I use
http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5270A
If you think your Peach looks clear now wait till you filter it with this "mini jet" filter.


----------



## gaudet

tepe said:


> This is what I use</font>
> http://www.finevinewines.com/ProdDetA.asp?PartNumber=5270A</font>
> If you think your Peach looks clear now wait till you filter it with this "mini jet" filter.</font>



You got a loaner program Tepe




???

I will probably get a vinbrite filter as I can't see spending that kind of money just yet. I'm hooked on this hobby but not quite ready to jump that fence yet


----------



## Tom

Well, I have been making wine for quite a number of years. You start collecting some "TOYS. Remember I make the max legal(200 gallons) wine I can make in a year. So, I look for "things" "gadgets" to make life easier. this is just one of them.


----------



## hannabarn

I tried the coffee filter once. You have to have crystal clear wine before you use the filter and it was only good for a very small amount. Now I use the vin brite filter. It does a beautiful job but I have found it takes quite awhile for a 6 gallon carboy. I'm going to try running it thru a vinbrite paper filter first


----------



## uavwmn

Appleman, I did the same thing with the coffee filters in a funnel. Makes ya say bad words!!!!! hahahaha


----------

